# Fischsterben im Winter



## Udo561 (31. Januar 2010)

Hi,
in NL steht es im Moment nicht gut um die Karpfen.
Wenn der Winter noch länger anhält werden wohl noch sehr viele Fische sterben.
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm
Gruß Udo


----------



## Case (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben im Winter*

Ist wohl eine natürliche Auslese.
Nicht nur in den Niederlanden.

Wenn ich im Frühjahr um unsere Seen laufe, werde ich auch
viele tote Karpfen finden. Hauptsächlich größere Exemplare.

Schade drum, ist aber nicht zu ändern.


Case


----------



## Bassey (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben im Winter*

In Frankfurt an einem Altarm sah ich als Kind immer riesige Hechte die in der dicken Eisschicht eingefroren waren... Da waren wirklich VIELE über einem Meter dabei... Das ist wie schon von Case gesagt der Lauf der Dinge... dafür werden mehr Junghechte den nächsten Sommer / Winter überleben, da weniger kanibalistische Alttiere vorhanden sind und sich die kleinen in den Revieren breit machen... das war immer so und wird immer so bleiben


----------



## FangeNichts5 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben im Winter*

Viele Tiere sind halt den normalen Winter nicht gewöhnt. Und wenn dann ein Winter normal ist, passiert sowas nunmal. Wie Case schon sagte: Ist schade drum, aber nicht zu ändern.

Die letzten Winter waren ja auch eher ein stufenloser Übergang von Herbst zu Frühling...

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## FangeNichts5 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben im Winter*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du wohnst, aber bei uns waren die Seen 2008 von Weihnachten an 6 Wochen lang zugefrohren.... Eisangeln hat übrigens schöne Hechte eingebracht#6


 
Ich wohne übrigens in der Nähe von Bremen
Das stimmt schon, dass es dann kalt war, aber die Winter davor... Ich kann mich noch an den 9. Januar 2005 oder 2006 erinnern, da haben wir im Schatten fast 14°C gehabt und im T-Shirt draußen Fußball gespielt. Das war schon ein komisches Erlebnis.

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Case (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben im Winter*

Ich seh das auch positiv.

Die Kormorane werden unsere Seen nicht, wie sonst die Jahre,
leerplündern. Und die Sonnenbarschpopulation wird mal wieder
stark zurückgehen. 

Case

Jo, Martin. Von Dir hat man letztes Jahr schöne Eishechte gesehen.
Dieses jahr nix los.?


----------



## Udo561 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben im Winter*

Hi,
ich habe gestern bei uns am Wasser auch tote Karpfen gesehen , die ersten übrigens .
Seltsam , da das Wasser noch nie länger als 2 oder 3 Tage komplett zugefroren war.
Ein paar eisfreie Stellen gab es immer.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bassey (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben im Winter*

Dann wurden die Fische vielleicht zu oft gestört... Gerade Friedfische die eigentlich wirklich schon nahezu in Winterstarre verfallen sind da sehr empfindlich


----------



## Udo561 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben im Winter*

Hi,
na ja , könnte sein das es daran liegt das am See gebagget und Sand und Kies ausgewaschen wird.
Ist schon mächtig laut wenn die Rüttelsiebe laufen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Barschflüsteter (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben im Winter*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , könnte sein das es daran liegt das am See gebagget und Sand und Kies ausgewaschen wird.
> Ist schon mächtig laut wenn die Rüttelsiebe laufen.
> Gruß Udo



Ich denke dass hier das ganze Jahr gebaggert wird und nicht nur im Winter. Also hat das mit dem Wintersterben nichts zu tun.


----------



## MarcusPZ (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben im Winter*

Ich war heute auf dem Eis. Und am Rand des Sees lagen 1m große Berge mit toten Fischen: Hechte Plötzen Brasssen alles tot. Sie wurden in einem Sauerstoffloch gefunden


----------



## Zanderangler1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben im Winter*

*AW: Fischsterben im Winter*
 Ich war heute auf dem Eis. Und am Rand des Sees lagen 1m große Berge mit toten Fischen: Hechte Plötzen Brasssen alles tot. Sie wurden in einem Sauerstoffloch gefunden

@MarcusPZ...in welcher Gegend oder Region war das? Und wie groß ist der See?
Es ist zudem auffällig mit dem Fischsterben, denn auch vor dem Eis sind viel Gewässer in Holland von Fischsterben heingesucht worden. Das begann 2008 oft angeblich immer wieder mit irgendwelchen Einleitungen von Chemikalien, Abwässern, Gülle oder sonst was, meistens wurden aber weder die Verursacher gefunden noch wurde es richtig aufgeklärt.
Bei uns hier war letzes Jahr ein Teilstück der Berkel Richtung Coesfeld betroffen. Nahezu der gesamte Bestand wurde vernichtet..dicke Karpfen, Bachforellen, Rotaugen...ainfach alles kaputt gegangen. Angeblich so hiess es wäre das Amonium gewesen welches in größerer Menge vom Feld im Fluss gespült sein worden muss. Aber auch hier, keinen Verursacher weder wurde die Einlezungstelle gefunden, man hat sich scheinbar nicht mal die Mühe gemacht. Nicht nachvollziehbar für mich!


----------



## Zanderangler1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Fischsterben im Winter*

http://www.angelforum.raubfischfreunde.de/forum2006/viewtopic.php?t=977
http://www.angelforum.raubfischfreunde.de/forum2006/viewtopic.php?t=1135&highlight=fischsterben
http://www.angelforum.raubfischfreunde.de/forum2006/viewtopic.php?t=1360&highlight=fischsterben


----------

